# flaky dry skin on 4-h pigs



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

The kids have 2 pigs and both have dry flaky skin. The fair is in 2 weeks and we'd like them to look a little "softer". Starting to use Bag Balm on them and bathing them each day (just hosing them down w/ water, no soap). 

Is there something else to try for the flaky skin??

Thanks


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

It is just what happens when pigs are outside. Like flaking from a sunburn. If you are putting bag balm on, make sure and wash it off before being in the sun!! You will have sunburned pigs and they won't walk good or not at all. Sunburn can take a pig all the way down. 

Now, do you have a way to put them in the shade all day? Our show pigs, have a barn with misters. (We grow ours from April to August). They are not forced to stay in there in the day, but they choose to do so during the summer. This keeps the sun off. We also use products like mane and tail conditioner and vit e cream from the dollar store and let it set overnight if we had one that liked to stay in the sun. Also, get some go-jo from the parts store. Make sure it is the plain jane one. Wash them with that. It too helps with moisture. Just rub it on them when they are dry let sit for a little and rinse off. That is what we use to wash them with sometimes. Lots and lots of brushing!!! Good luck and make sure and post pictures and let us know how the kids do!!!


----------



## Joelle (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not in as dry a climate as you but I've been told that ground flax or flax oil is great for the skin and bristles...just add a couple tablespoons to their food


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a neighbor that is really into showing hogs for 4-H, FFA. He buys Suave condtioner at Walmart and uses it to condition his pigs. He buys the coconut scent because he said it is the only one that doesn't smell like a girl. It's pretty cheap too - about $.94 a bottle.


----------



## JiminMorris (Oct 3, 2003)

My little PBP has great skin. I use the same principles you use for our own skin. Clean, exfoliate and moisturize. Sounds corny but she really has shiny skin. I use a soft bristle brush on her nightly. She is a bit of a Diva but since I have put her to bed like this since she was tiny she lets me easily groom her. You can relax them by starting on their tummy and progressing from there. I use Avon moisturizer on her and continue brushing. I'm sure any moisturizer would work. The Suave conditioner is a great idea. Baby oil works too but it can make her feet slippery which really scares her. Be careful with the sun anytime you use a product on your pig. You could probably find one with a high SPF. I hope they do well.

Coleen


----------

